# Mason jar intracoastal find



## DouglasFresh1980 (Aug 19, 2017)

Patent 1858.  Found this on one of my intracoastal paddleboard hunts.  Embossing is really faded, anybody that can date it or give any other cool info it would be much appreciated. Sorry for the sideways pictures that annoying!


----------



## botlguy (Aug 20, 2017)

If it has a ground lip, as it appears. it dates before 1903. Other than that it seems to be a pretty generic 1858 worth $5 - $10. O see nothing unusual.
Jim S.


----------

